# Rookie



## hecXCV (May 15, 2022)

Hi! I got a starter grill today and tried out some steaks on it. My dad is in this group and thought I was worthy enough to join.  never grilled before so definitely have a lot to learn.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 15, 2022)

Welcome aboard !!


----------



## DougE (May 15, 2022)

Welcome!! This is definitely the best place on the net to learn.


----------



## old sarge (May 15, 2022)

Welcome!  And your steak looks good!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 15, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

Than Dad has told you , smokem and showem  and have fun with it

David


----------



## bauchjw (May 15, 2022)

Welcome! Great job for first go!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 15, 2022)

Welcome!  That whole plate looks real tasty and the steak is perfectly cooked!  Nice job!


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 15, 2022)

Welcome, from California. Thanks for posting pics, they look great.


----------



## JLeonard (May 16, 2022)

Thanks for the warm welcome to my daughter guys. 
Glad you got on here. The folks are great to learn from. Look forward to more post and pics. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 16, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado.
Those pics look great. Perfectly cooked with baked tater and cob corn, big like.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 16, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us! Your meal looks great...and that steak is cooked perfectly!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (May 16, 2022)

Off to a great start, your plate looks perfect! Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## Newglide (May 16, 2022)

Welcome from NC, Looks like you're off to a good start


----------



## TNJAKE (May 16, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## TNJAKE (May 16, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome to my daughter guys.
> Glad you got on here. The folks are great to learn from. Look forward to more post and pics.
> Jim


Noticed she didn't mention who her dad was........hmmm lol


----------



## clifish (May 16, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Noticed she didn't mention who her dad was........hmmm lol


Thought the same...lol  Welcome from NY,  that plate looks good to me.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 16, 2022)

Great looking steak!  Glad you joined us.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 16, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona.  
Great looking plate and you've got all the right food groups too. 

I hope your dad told you that we love to help other members spend money.


----------



## negolien (May 16, 2022)

Welcome two questions.

1. did you do a burn off and seasoning first before using?

2. you have a cover?


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 16, 2022)

Welcome to SMF. Glad your dad pointed you our way.

Great looking first meal on the new unit.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 16, 2022)

Hey Jim, 

 JLeonard
  are you gonna get her to help feed your bottomless pit son? 

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (May 16, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. That looks like a delicious dinner. Very nicely done.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 17, 2022)

Welcome from NC.  Looks like your off to a great start.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 17, 2022)

Welcome to our family.  You nailed that steak. Looks like Jim taught you well.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2022)

Welcome to the forums. Happy to have ya join the fun. Are you sure you weren't adopted. Jim never posted anything that looked that good. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JLeonard (May 18, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> JLeonard
> are you gonna get her to help feed your bottomless pit son?
> ...


Man she lives 10 hrs away I couldnt afford the shipping on what it takes to keep him fed! LOL!
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

Welcome XCV !!
And Nice Job on the Steak!
Inside looks Just right !
Glad you joined us---Your Dad is a Great guy, but You Knew That!

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (May 18, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA and off to a great start!

Keith


----------



## OldSmoke (May 18, 2022)

Welcome from Oregon! We listen to your dad so it is nice that you do too. You will be teaching him in no time at all. That is a beautiful cook, and as you must already know, we love the pictures!


----------



## hecXCV (May 22, 2022)

negolien said:


> Welcome two questions.
> 
> 1. did you do a burn off and seasoning first before using?
> 
> 2. you have a cover?


I have a cover ordered


----------



## sandyut (May 22, 2022)

Welcome to SMF.  Great looking steak!  You are definitely off to a good start.


----------

